# Poor Harley, but he was a good boy!



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley had a bad day today. I took him to a low cost vaccination clinic today to have him micro-chipped. Everyone loved him, he behaved so well, but he didn't have such a good time.... The vet injected the first chip, it shot out like a bullet! I told her I saw something shoot out and she said it may have been something from the injector, wrong. I picked up the chip off the floor, she was so surprised, she said she has never had that happen. She got another out, injected that one (Harley was none too happy), we scanned that one, seemed to work. I took him off the table, got my paperwork and left the room. In the hall area he was getting a drink of water, I looked down and low and behold, the chip was caught in his coat! Back in we go, vet couldn't believe it, so she scanned him again, nothing! Back up on the table to be injected again! I think this time worked, but I will have the vet check next time we go in. Poor baby, had to get stabbed 3 times! Vet said that has NEVER happened. Best thing about today, there was a professional photographer there, and she was in love with Harley and took lots of photos and she said she was email me one. She was so surprised to see a 3 1/2 month old puppy do his sit stay and down stay so well with all the commotion going on. Sorry about the long post, I was so proud of him, he was so good.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, that does suck. I would have left and got it done else where!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yikes! I think after the second time I would have been done.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Poor little guy! He is such an adorable puppy and it's always so nice to hear compliments on the little beasts. Post those pictures when you get them


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Poor little guy! He is such an adorable puppy and it's always so nice to hear compliments on the little beasts. Post those pictures when you get them


Thank you, I will. Here is one of him tonight, daddy was running the vacuum and scared him. I didn't think he was afraid of anything.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is such a handsome little dude, sorry he had to be stuck 3 times.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, he is so cute! So glad he was a good boy today despite the fact he was poked three times.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Those arent small neeldes either... Poor guy nothing like being injected with something the size of a large grain of rice 3 times.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Crazy story, glad the 3rd one stuck.

Both my vet and breeder told me to wait until my pup was at least 6 months to microchip them. They said that below 6 months there is a higher chance that the chip would migrate due to the rapid growing being done. Hope it sticks with your pup.


----------

